# organized my bottles in the cellar



## Caretaker maine (Oct 17, 2005)

here are most of the big ones, got the small ones in another room, and have alot of them still to clean


----------



## bubbas dad (Oct 17, 2005)

looks like an all you can eat buffet. alittle something for everyone!


----------



## madman (Oct 18, 2005)

hey caretaker very nice collection!!! you have so much room  im so jealous  thanks for sharing


----------



## WhiteLighting (Oct 29, 2005)

Pretty cool collection!,


----------



## littlebit56 (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow and i thought Mom had a lot. Compared to you she was a real rookie and she collected for at least 60 years (50 that i know about)! Way to go. Do you sell them or just like to find them, research them; and put them on display? I think the researching is a lot of fun. I hope i don't get bitten by the collector bug cause i don't have room for anything.

 littlebit56


----------



## ronvae (Oct 30, 2005)

Very impressive!  Organizing by color really has an impact.  Like a glass flower-garden.


----------



## youngpup (Feb 1, 2006)

Very nice collection!!!


----------

